# fluval 404



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm buying a used fluval 404 for 70.00 tomorrow. I have a 45g tank. This filter is rated for 100g tanks. I'm currently using a Ehiem ecco rated for a 35g tank. I feel that my current filter is way under powered and this is contributing to my algae infestation. Will this new filter be too much power? Can anyone who has experience with this filter give me some advice?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The Fluvals have adjustable flow rate, so you should be fine.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

If you're paying anything more than $0.00 for a fluval, then you've paid too much. put the $ toward rena or eheim.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

It's better to over filter so you are fine. Just toss the carbon from the filter and replace it with something else.


----------



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

evercl92 said:


> If you're paying anything more than $0.00 for a fluval, then you've paid too much. put the $ toward rena or eheim.


Can you explain yourself a little more? I have an Eheim ecco and it's really not that great. More of a pain in the butt really. Not even that quite. Can anyone object to paying 70.00 for a used fluval 404? Or have any issues with this filter?


----------



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

So i changed everything an bought a Eheim 2215. I figured after have to buy all the media and everything i was going to be spending about the same amount.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

You ended up with a good filter....The other deal on the Fluval was good...but there's always cheaper. 

On media, you definitely do not have to buy the commercial media available. Some people use pot scrubbers, lava rock, pvc shaving, etc. You get the pic.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

evercl92 said:


> If you're paying anything more than $0.00 for a fluval, then you've paid too much. put the $ toward rena or eheim.


Whats wrong with a fluval. Its cheap and good filter. There are alot of fluval 404 on ebay for $80 free ship. Also for a filter for 100g and under $90 thats cheap.


----------



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

I just hope that this one gives my 45g more flow than the ecco did. I think it was causing me a lot of algae problems.


----------

